# Wolken



## onycro (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Forum!

Ich wollte mal höflich darum bitten, ob denn jemand hier alle verschiedenen Wolkenarten bitte auflisten könnte!
Das wäre sehr nett!

Liebe Grüße,
onycro.


----------



## Salamance (2. Juni 2011)

Zangarmarschen: Sumpfgas = Wasserpartikel
Nagrand: Windige Wolke = Luftpartikel
Boreanische Tundra: Dampfwolke = Kristallisiertes Feuer/Kristallisiertes Wasser
Sholazarbecken: Aschewolke              
Drachenöde/Obsidiandrachenschrein: Aschewolke


----------



## Schmiddel (20. Juli 2011)

Und keine in Cata, was äußerst ärgerlich ist. Der Kondensator, der mehr Luft beim Bergbau bringen soll, ist nicht der Bringer.


----------

